# brushless system for losi mini t.



## nitroman80 (May 26, 2006)

i just bought 2 losi mini t cars and would like to put brushless systems in them, any ideas of good systems to use. looking to run dirt oval and off road. any ideas would be great thanks.


----------



## ooapieceacandy (Aug 25, 2010)

*re-miniT*

I can't understand why anyone hasn't given you any feedback about running brushless in a miniT. 
I have seen a full blown carbon fibre alloy brushless miniT that went like a 10th scale 2wd and was faster than most stock 1/10th 2wd buggys.
But, the mods necessary cost twice than what you would spend to make a larger 10th scale. In order to go brushless, bearings everywhere, double slipper and spurs and lots of parts to replace the spun gearbox and smashed arms. You know that you can't steer with the front wheels in the air, still lots of fun.
I have 3 miniT's for my grandchildren, from bone stock AA battery to nicely equipped. They only use the stock one now. Parts are getting scarce since the miniT was discontinued. Keep that in mind when going brushless.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...lla&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Product-Feeds


----------



## nitroman80 (May 26, 2006)

thanks for the update ooapieceacandy. i get most of my parts on ebay or threw hobbytalk. swtour tanks that setup will be great for what i want.


----------

